
Tree Generator in Minecraft Using Command Blocks - iamwil
http://ijaminecraft.com/cmd/tree_generator/
======
tlarkworthy
I'd love to know the workflow to create that. I like the attention to detail
with the in-game UI, and I am curious about the tree generator algorithm is
too. A great piece of programming in a non-conventional environment! Super
thoughtful.

~~~
wingerlang
Here he describes one part of it anyway,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu3jJxzCvgs&feature=iv&src_v...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu3jJxzCvgs&feature=iv&src_vid=47HS_c6WN6U&annotation_id=annotation_1755398815)

------
vanous
Wow, this is seriously cool. I have done same mod programming but had no idea
about command_block (the teenager in our home never mentioned it to me :)))
Great new exploration ahead.

------
fistfuck
Horrid. Glorious too, but horrid all the same.

